# Taoist Meditation - Lao Tzu vs. Chuang Tzu



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2011)

Taoist Lineage Holder Bruce Frantzis talks about the two philosophical  approaches found within Taoism; the left wing extremely liberal approach  epitomized by Chuang Tzu and the more conservative one embodied by Lao  Tzu.
Bruce explains how many of Chuang Tzu's seemingly eccentric  actions directly allowed him to manifest a fundamental doctrine of  Taoism-spontaneity and its necessity towards letting go.

This footage was taken from Bruce's Discovering Inner Space and Letting go event in Oxford, United Kingdom.

Find out more at http://www.EnergyArts.com


----------

